

AT&T to offer T-Mobile customers up to $450 to switch - anigbrowl
http://online.wsj.com/news/articles/SB10001424052702303370904579298202660593062

======
byoung2
I am a T-Mobile customer and I see no compelling reason to switch. AT&T has
matched T-Mobile by eliminating the contract, and allowing upgrades every
year, and even the $45 unlimited plan, but T-Mobile still has better customer
service, and free international roaming.

~~~
salient
I don't remember the details, but I don't think they've "matched" T-mobile.
Last I checked, T-mobile's plan allowed 2 upgrades per year, and I think the
price was less than what AT&T is charging, too.

~~~
byoung2
Good catch. T-Mobile's JUMP is twice a year, plus you can upgrade a lost or
damaged phone ([http://www.t-mobile.com/phone-
upgrade.html](http://www.t-mobile.com/phone-upgrade.html)).

